# How to defeat dudes



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 14, 2012)

So I saw the "how to defeat dudes" tag show up on the side, and remembered his videos, felt like seeing if there were any new ones. Saw this one on his channel, and was curious what everyone thought about it?
In my mind, a lot of it was focused on his spiel at the beginning, which I liked, and on the shoes idea, which IMO sounds good in theory, but not sure people would have time to get their shoes off when someone's threatening you with a knife.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the guy.  He's funny, energetic, and probably very skilled.  I question whether or not I would have time to take off my shoes and use them as a defense against a knife-wielding attacker.  However, I certainly agree with the statements he made about a) most defenses require a LOT of expertise, b) get away, do not engage unless you absolutely can't, and c) if you do get cornered, do whatever you have to do to survive.  The shoe thing, not so much.


----------



## K-man (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been critical of some of this guy's videos in the past but this one has a lot of good advice. Sure the shoe thing is harder if you have no training but the rest is good, and if shoes are all you have ... then go for it.  But first and foremost, don't take on a knife unless it is the only option.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 14, 2012)

K-man said:


> I have been critical of some of this guy's videos in the past but this one has a lot of good advice. Sure the shoe thing is harder if you have no training but the rest is good, and if shoes are all you have ... then go for it.  But first and foremost, don't take on a knife unless it is the only option.



I don't disagree with the use of sneakers per se, but rather I question how capable most people would be of getting them off their feet and in-hand in the time it takes for a knife-wielding attacker to come at you with his blade.  I'm not seeing it, myself.  Perhaps others can get their Romper Stompers off faster than I can.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 14, 2012)

AT4. Problem solved.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 14, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> AT4. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Uh, what?


----------



## oaktree (Nov 14, 2012)

I prefer to use an open hand when striking Calvin klein
 Models with knives. I know another way to deal with
Models and knives is to keep moving left. 
Well they do remind me of models...
But again good video.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I don't disagree with the use of sneakers per se, but rather I question how capable most people would be of getting them off their feet and in-hand in the time it takes for a knife-wielding attacker to come at you with his blade.  I'm not seeing it, myself.  Perhaps others can get their Romper Stompers off faster than I can.


This is the same problem I have. Really like the video, and his other advice, and hey! if you're able to get a shoe off it's better than following other advice on youtube you've never practiced. Just personally don't think I could take it off in time.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I don't disagree with the use of sneakers per se, but rather I question how capable most people would be of getting them off their feet and in-hand in the time it takes for a knife-wielding attacker to come at you with his blade.  I'm not seeing it, myself.



Same here. Fine in theory, less so in reality. If you have that much time...run.


----------



## Takai (Nov 15, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> AT4. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



I would have a hard enough time getting my shoes off in time. I doubt I would have time to pull out an Anti-Tank Weapon.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 16, 2012)

Takai said:


> I would have a hard enough time getting my shoes off in time. I doubt I would have time to pull out an Anti-Tank Weapon.


Clearly you're supposed to be carrying it fully loaded every time you leave your house. I mean, how else could you possibly prepare yourself against a knife attack? Unless they come from behind you...then your still kinda screwed...


----------



## Takai (Nov 16, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> Clearly you're supposed to be carrying it fully loaded every time you leave your house. I mean, how else could you possibly prepare yourself against a knife attack? Unless they come from behind you...then your still kinda screwed...



Carrying it loaded isn't the problem. The darn thing always seems to stuck when I try to get it out of a pocket. Kinda like my car keys....


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 30, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Same here. Fine in theory, less so in reality. If you have that much time...run.



And it would be harder to run when you have no shoes on. Also I don't think you would want to take your shoes off if you were on a surface that was hard on the feet e.g had broken glass on it.


----------



## chinto (Mar 30, 2013)

most of the advise is not bad really... the biggest problem is that most times a knife is in the mix its an AMBUSH and the first thing you know about that knife your cut or stabbed.  But, if you see the blade I think none of the advice was bad but not sure you have time to make the shoe thing work.


----------

